# views on Autocruise Starspirit 2005



## Tan-all-over

Hiya all, we are changing our motorhome a Elddiss Autoquest320 1994 which has given us 7 years good service for a Autocruise starspirit 2005 model on the 21st July. Looking at the posts there seems to be quite a few negative comments about the various models and I wonder if this is a case of "well, this happens in all the makes, " and maybe there are lots of owners who have not had any probs and ask is there many out there who love their m/home and would not change it. Come on, surely its not all bad news...............give some encouragement.......p-l-e-a-s-e


----------



## Techno100

I bought mine without knowing it had faults from a private seller but I dont think I've paid too much and I'm happy with it overall.
You will probably find the fresh water inspection cover frame (plastic) is broken. Make sure all electrical circuits are proved to be working individually. You'll be due for new tyres in another years time and cambelt if peugeot service schedule is followed to the letter. Check the edges of the veneer on doors, it is probably adrift from the wood.Check the stabilizers are not bent i.e. it hasn't been driven off with them down! I'm sure more will come to mind but It's a good van


----------



## UncleNorm

Calm down Starspirit!! :roll: :wink:

You are one of 77 Starspirit owners on MHF. I'd say that is evidence that it has some appeal.

But it IS a 2005 vehicle. The tyres will need replacing regardless of how good they look and how much tread is left and how few miles they have done... Check out my story...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-32111-.html ... and another...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-86250-.html ... and another...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-861291-.html#861291

The condition of tyres is critical, as you know doubt appreciate. For more info try this link... 
http://www.tyresafe.org/data/files/motorhome 08.pdf

That's today's lessons hereby endeth!! :roll: :wink: :lol:

If your Starspirit is clean, DRY and SMELLS damp-free, try it...

Good luck!


----------



## Jodi1

We have an Autocruise Stardream which we bought second hand in April this year. Its a similar layout to the Starspirit except longer. So far we have been very pleased with it and the build quality and (touch wood) nothing has gone wrong and all works well. Its a 2006 vehicle and I understand that was the last year before Swift took the company over. 
We have already made a few changes things like getting a tow bar fitted and a reversing camera, but one of the major things was to finally find and fit a chest of drawers with the slide out and fold table in the U shaped seating area so we don't have to keep getting the big (and heavy) table out everytime we want a meal. 
Enjoy your new purchase and good luck with her in the future.


----------



## Tan-all-over

Thank you all for taking the time and trouble to answer my post. As you can imagine spending all our savings to try to get "moden" from a 1994 m/h is not stress free. Yes I did forget about the cam belt......changed ours not long ago on the old van.......................so will have to check that out. New to this site and found it so helpfull.
Best regards


----------



## Techno100

One of my first upgrades was to change the water fill point for the later user friendly version.


----------



## Gavel

*Starspirit*

Hi. We have a 1954 Starspirit. Have had it a year - our first van. It came with a tow bar but no camera. I far prefer the end lounge to being cooped up amidships. Good luck.


----------



## Andysam

I owned several Autocruise Vistas for 3 yrs. A bitter experience NEVER to be repeated. I should have realised when I took the factory tour!

Be aware that AS will consider a 2005 model to be obsolete. You may not get new parts for it.

I wish you luck with your proposed purchase.


----------



## suepap

*Autocruise Starspirit*

Still a relative newbie, but I have a 2005 Autocruise Starblazer with the large garage, and since buying it last year,have been extremely pleased with it.

Quite a few of you have mentioned about changing the cam belt and tyres. As an ex tugger, I understand the need for changing tyres regularly, regardless of their exterior looking condition, but my M/home had only travelled 7,000 when I had her, so does the cam belt need changing even now that I have 10,000 miles on the clock I was always told that in reference to our car, the cam belt should be looked at around the 50,000 miles stage.

Good luck with the starspirit and I am sure you will have many happy times in her.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello suepap! Nice to meet you! 8)

Well done for acknowledging the need to change tyres, regardless of their apparent appearance. :wink: You may have already read my story... http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-32111-.html 8)

When we bought that vehicle, an AutoSleeper Pollensa, on a Peugeot 1.9L td, it had only 3,850 miles on the clock after 3yr 5mth. It had, in fact, unbeknown to me, done a few more miles involving a broken speedo and a couple of replacement gearboxes! The point is that it had also stood for a very long time. Engines and machines have to be used or parts start to perish...

So, working on a similar philosophy as applied to tyres, I had all the belts changed before setting off for France in July 2006, at 5,500 miles. The cam-belt had a lovely split in it, as if cut by a tyre lever!  I considered it cheaper to change the belts, at about £100 a set, than go through the trauma and inconvenience of having a wrecked engine! 

Each to his own, as they say! :roll:


----------



## Techno100

I'm in the same boat but just got my new tyres: -) no worries there. I took the top section of my cambelt cover off two weeks ago and decided not to panic as the belt looks like new at lttle over 9k but for peace of mind I'll have a kit fitted at mot time next feb. Will be about 14k by then so not doing the water pump with it.


----------



## b2tus

After a great deal of research last year, we bought a 56 plate Starspirit last January from a private seller. The M/H was one owner, in immaculate unmarked condition with 10,000 miles only.

We are absolutely delighted with it and cannot think of a vehicle that better suits our needs. The build quality is superb, in particular the woodwork which feels very solid.....unlike many other makes that we looked at.

The 2.2HDi engine is sufficient for the weight of the M/(or lack of!!) and the added Air-Ride units on the rear suspension give a more controlled ride.

If you would like a more detailed chat about the Starspirit, please PM us with a phone number and we can chat

Enjoy.

Kind regards


----------



## b2tus

Sorry.......gremlins in my message.

Should have read.......2.2HDi engine is sufficient for the weight AND DIMENSIONS OF THE M/H.


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> One of my first upgrades was to change the water fill point for the later user friendly version.


My next upgrade will be a weatherproof 230volt external skt on the nearside to power our 40litre coolbox or any other incidentals.








Also considering a pedestal table for the lounge instead of the crappy wardrobe fold up job  Anyone know of a supplier of suitable round table tops?


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Techno! Try this link to O'Leary's...

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...nid=154c33934ee5c37/shopdata/index.shopscript

Order no.: TAB600R


----------



## Techno100

Thanks: -) I think we've decided initially to make use of the supplied table top and just bin the cumbersome legs and see how that goes.
Next upgrade already will be the lounge underseat storage! The rear middle quite sizeable space is a complete ar*e to access having to remove 6 cushions and 2 corner infills to raise the lid. I'm going to replace the 6 lats from the centre with 2 pieces of 13mm ply that simply lift off. This means removing only the centre 2 cushions to access in future. Pictures will follow when I complete.


----------



## nipperdin

*Autocruise Motorhomes*

We have a 2003 Starspirit with 2.8td engine.
Have just completed 50,000 miles.
The interior layout design is one of the best for comfort, room and storage. Some of the later versions did seem to lose storage.
Our Peugeot garage now recommends cam belt change at 50,000 miles/ 5 years, originally it was 90,000 miles/ 9 years but they had a few failures.
Check underneath. The side skirt stays rotted through. The leisure battery box (behind n/s rear wheel) also rotted- found battery just about hanging in.
The side bracket holding the electric step also split on the fold.
Exhaust replaced this year.
Maybe it is all of the Worthing sea air !
Have replaced tyres when worn or every 5 years if not. Tyron Bands fitted.
Eberspacher heater had to have a new controller this year.
New front disc and front and back pads fitted last year. (On going problems with noisy, sticking brakes/ wheels- 3 garage still have not really cured it|)
Yep -it has been a very expensive 12 months. Hence usual trip to Scotland not on.
There have been a number of minor problems but usually fixed with a screwdriver or glue.
We fill with water directly into the tank opening which is in the centre of the floor.
Rear overhang has proved useful in parking over kerbs and verges.
But we have a tow bar which sits lower than the body and this has grounded twice.
But all in all a great van and would be difficult to replace- even if we did have the money.


----------



## Tan-all-over

Thank you all for the comments. I have not looked on this post for a while (two and half weeks hols in the old bus) so thats the reason for not thanking you. Sorry about that. We have taken over the m/home at long last the 4 weeks waiting seemed like 4 months. We are so pleased with her. She is so nice to drive and as you say the build is very solid. It has 44,000 on the clock but the condition inside and out is brandnew. Its as if the previous owner only drove it and never lived in it. The old one had lots of extra's like solar pannel (85 watt) on the roof, air-ride, grab rail near door, bike rake, and the like so when we thought about changing we where thinking we would "loose" them on a new bus but how nice to see we have all of them on this one. We have been out to places and still a little on tenderhooks when some one gets a little close. Anyway, happy motoring all.


----------

